# McAfee Total Protection w/ Site Advisor Plus



## xtrfalcon (Feb 26, 2008)

Good or bad? Goes for 75 on newegg..... and yet found it for a STEAL price that i was happy to jump on..... (dealnews)


----------



## she haunts me (Mar 11, 2008)

Bad! Very, very bad. I'd stay away from Mcafee. I used it for about 2 years and had nothing but trouble with it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Personally, I wouldn't give a plug nickel for either Norton or McAfee products nowadays. Bloated and buggy.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

And even then, when it comes between Norton and McAfee, McAfee is actually _worse_ of the two.


----------



## xtrfalcon (Feb 26, 2008)

ouch... what would you actually recommend then?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

When it comes to a comprehensive suite, I would recommend either Kaspersky Internet Security or ESET Smart Security. Both Kaspersky and ESET come with some of the highest ratings and reviews on the market, and both are fairly lean and clean (especially ESET's).

You can buy it from the official websites or from Newegg here (Kaspersky) and here (ESET).


----------



## she haunts me (Mar 11, 2008)

I would also recommend Kaspersky or ESET. I personally use Kaspersky and love it.


----------

